# "New Haven firefighters in discrimination case get promotions"



## mariomike (25 Nov 2009)

Diversity versus Merit.
The story involves American Firefighters, however the International Association of Firefighters also represents Canada: "(CNN) -- The city of New Haven, Connecticut, will promote 14 firefighters who were involved in a workplace discrimination case that worked its way to the U.S. Supreme Court."
http://www.cnn.com/2009/CRIME/11/25/new.haven.firefighters/index.html


----------

